# Vent Control Valve 02 Altima



## noeaguerrero (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm trying to locate the vent control valve on my 02 Altima. I may be overlooking or not looking hard enough. Pictures would help a lot. I need to replace it.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Good luck cause it's underneath the rear subframe. If you are a contortionist, you'll be able to get to it easier.


----------



## Ace109 (Feb 2, 2020)

You need to remove the rear sway bar. It’s easy


----------

